

Ask HN: Motion activity analytics for mobile app developers - nmihalovich

How interested would you be in understanding what your users are doing (physically) while using your app? How compelling is the idea of an SDK that provides activity classification out of the box?
======
bigdatamaniac
Which activities would the SDK be able to classify?

~~~
nmihalovich
What would be most helpful to classify? We can do simple things like walking,
running, and driving - can also tell a user's mode of transportation (bus,
train, car, bike, etc.)

